# Loose and lose



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Am I the only person left in the world that knows the difference between these two words? Perhaps everybody else is using them correctly and I'm just loosing my mind (too many lose women when I was younger).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am totally lost now! :lol:

Have you got any loosen coins in your lose trousers? :roll: :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Hey Nick, what brings you back to the grumpy club? Thought we'd loost you a long while ago


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Is that World though?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Is that World though?


Not in my world it 'aint :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Is that World though?
> ...


"ain't"


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

vernan said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


It'snt is'it?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Am I the only person left in the world that knows the difference between these two words? Perhaps everybody else is using them correctly and I'm just loosing my mind (too many lose women when I was younger).


I had to lose my pants in Toulouse as the elastic was too loose.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What about chose, choose and choice?
Do you understand thoose....thoughs.....*those*?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Do'n't' understand thoose!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dont care :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

their there kids :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> What about chose, choose and choice?
> Do you understand thoose....thoughs.....*those*?


Thoughs?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> What about chose, choose and choice?
> Do you understand thoose....thoughs.....*those*?


That doesn't seem a very thoroughly thought through sentence.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought this thread had been deleted? :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

eh!!??!!??

Know you sea it now you do'nt


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > What about chose, choose and choice?
> ...


'Very thoroughly'? Call the Tautology Police.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> Am I the only person left in the world that knows the difference between these two words? Perhaps everybody else is using them correctly and I'm just loosing my mind (too many lose women when I was younger).


Nope, just got tired of correcting people on theirs, theres, weres, wheres and loose and lose as well as a million others.

I was beginning to loose my patience over it ;-)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ahwell nevermind i hardly went to school and obviosuly cant spell very well. So i guess i will have to be a lesser person to those that can spell :roll:

However i hate people that say (not spell) brought when they should be saying bought.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


I didn't do nothing, Sir.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You mean, "I never did nothing, it wernt me. "


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

The one that annoys me most is the folk whose 'breaks' are broken!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

It seems like some people were messing around at school, when they should 'of' been listening to the teacher!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I hate anything like that.

My girlfriend asked me if I could borrow her a tenner the other day and I nearly left her. Not just because I'm tight :lol:

Who knows the difference between uninterested and disinterested then? Are you uninterested in my question or disinterested? Or just couldn't give a toss either way? :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> You mean, "I never did nothing, it wernt me. "


Or as some unnamed relation of mine says 'I never di' nuffink, it werent me'


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

poynerw said:


> Who knows the difference between uninterested and disinterested then? Are you uninterested in my question or disinterested? Or just couldn't give a toss either way? :wink:


I'm neither! Surely if you were uninterested, you'd not even know if you were disinterested or not?


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

clived said:


> poynerw said:
> 
> 
> > Who knows the difference between uninterested and disinterested then? Are you uninterested in my question or disinterested? Or just couldn't give a toss either way? :wink:
> ...


Am I bovvered? But am I? Am I bovvered? Do you see me bovvered?











edited for a smiley


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And what about the people that can't tell the difference between flammable and inflammable?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> And what about the people that can't tell the difference between flammable and inflammable?


Can you "learn" me that


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

poynerw said:


> My girlfriend asked me if I could borrow her a tenner the other day and I nearly left her. Not just because I'm tight :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

